# Custom gaggia classic



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all. just finished a custom classic. see pics. anyone interested in making an offer let me know. comes with all in pics


----------



## Eagleburger (Nov 3, 2012)

Needed post to see your pics.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

[i can mail them if you wish. its still available

mark


----------



## Scuba Sm (Nov 14, 2012)

Not quite sure what's customised here, couldn't see much from the pics except the Rancilio steam wand?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi its been sold. customised a selecta with classic innerds and pro wand


----------

